# Confessions of a new snake keeper.



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Some of you may have seen me around. Only a couple of you know me. I wanted to keep some sort of record of my snake keeping experience and posting here seemed as good a place as any - at least I won't be clogging up the snake forum!

So, rather than go all the way back to the beginning right now I'm going to start from here. Today.

Royals are a funny old species, a bit marmite-like I suppose. I fell for them a long time back and always hankered after one. So just before Xmas I did. She's a beautiful normal out of an enchi / normal pairing, hatched back in September. She's settled in really well and has just strike fed on a plump little medium mouse. A few days ago she started taking to her moist hide quite a bit, and has just retreated there with a belly full of mouse. I leave the moist hide in her RUB all the time. I've based that decision on the fact that by the time I notice she's in blue she may well have needed the hide for some time already. I'm going to check her weight again at the weekend. The last time she was weighed (empty) she was 131g. That was three feeds ago. I'm guessing that she is building up a stormer of a post shed poo because she normally eats and poops. This will be her first shed since I got her as she shed just before her breeder brought her over.

I'll write more soon.


----------

